# Wenn Tiere Fastfood essen würden



## Krone1 (14 Nov. 2016)




----------



## dörty (14 Nov. 2016)

Das ist gut.
:thx:


----------



## CukeSpookem (15 Nov. 2016)

Das ist ja köstlich ! Aber warum sollten sich vollgefressene Tiere gegenseitig auffressen wollen ? Fastfood schafft Frieden !
Ich mach mir mal nen Burger warm ...


----------

